
Please don't be an Application Blackhole - pvsukale3
https://prithviraj.me/please-dont-be-an-application-blackhole/
======
allana
Radio silence seems to be thr MO of most businesses here in Seattle when you
apply.

Getting anything back can be the equivalent of pulling teeth, it seems the
current corporate culture at many businesses is to not tell the applicant the
status of their application.

